# when it rains it pours



## Markam Campbell (Feb 25, 2020)

my 111 had starter problems and i finally fixed it, and i was happily mowing my yard and the blade stopped turning. i was thinking what the h..l. i looked underneath and the tensioner spring came off and the belt for the deck broke. it had only been on there for 10 -15 years boy is that a cheap belt unless you buy it from Deere. that and my sign switch decided to loosen up on me. and i need to adjust the chook but other than that everything is fine. what size is my belt suppose to be? John Deere will give me a price and a part no. but no dimensions


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

The wholesale discount mower parts guys can cross reference a JD part number. I would recommend a belt with Kelvar. They last a long time with minimal stretch


----------

